# Island vs Peninsula



## 5BOYS (Sep 30, 2008)

We are in the process of a kitchen reno. In which we removed the wall between the dining rm/kithcen to make one large kitchen. The space is wonderful and so open. :thumbup:

Than my husband put in place the peninsula and I felt it closed it in and did not really like it>even though I wanted an area for the kids to sit and eat a quick snack, etc, this looked good on the drawings but I think it is tight. We than moved it in the middle like an island which opened it back up somewhat. This also allows us to now stain this a different color, which is something we did want.

So the question is: one more practical than the other and does one have a better appeal for resale valve?

Thanks for any feedback.

Deb


----------



## 5BOYS (Sep 30, 2008)

No one has any thoughts or experience on/with this


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

sorry no-one responded to this, i think we all just figured 'the wife is always right!' so you did the island. *grin*

DM


----------



## 5BOYS (Sep 30, 2008)

Is it not a happy wife a happy house:wink::whistling2::thumbsup:

I think we are going with the Island but it was DH final say! This kitchen has been a lot of give and take...... LOL


----------



## 5BOYS (Sep 30, 2008)

MdangermouseM said:


> sorry no-one responded to this, i think we all just figured 'the wife is always right!' so you did the island. *grin*
> 
> DM


:whistling2:THE ISLAND IT IS:innocent: DH MADE THE DECISION:whistling2:


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

If you're going to put an island in, you need the proper space. Minimum space for an aisle would be 36", 42" is recommended.
Ron


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ron6519 said:


> If you're going to put an island in, you need the proper space. Minimum space for an aisle would be 36", 42" is recommended.
> Ron


42" spacing gives you room to grow. :whistling2:


----------



## Lansing (May 8, 2008)

I find that more people today like having an Island in the kitchen there with room to move around it...Sounds like you did that ok...


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*island or not*

I think you'll like an island better, but a lot will depend on the layout of the room and having enough space to walk around it. Also, will you still be able to open the refrigerator, cabinet doors, etc.? Here are some tips for adding an island -- sizing, etc.

http://www.selfhelpandmore.com/building/cabinets-countertops/kitchen-island.php


----------

